# Hurghada, egypt



## j4hurghada (Jan 14, 2008)

With living in Hurghada through all the disterbance in Cairo, Alex and other places in Egypt.
Hurghada is calm and has been through the protests,
All flights were cancelled except UK airlines and Moscow
Hurghada now is like a ghost town with tourists leaving.

it is safe COME ON GET THE CHEAP FLIGHTS AND COME OVER FOR A SUNNY HOLIDAY.


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

j4hurghada said:


> With living in Hurghada through all the disterbance in Cairo, Alex and other places in Egypt.
> Hurghada is calm and has been through the protests,
> All flights were cancelled except UK airlines and Moscow
> Hurghada now is like a ghost town with tourists leaving.
> ...


lol - I had my flight booked before the protests started and am due to come out next week! Whats the weather like and any shortages in the shops? I have a flat there and plan to stay 3 or 4 weeks (still have to book the return) checked yesterday and was surprised the prices hadn't changed much. Shame is that a friend is joining me for a week and it will be her first visit to Egy - hope that it isn't spoilt for her!! Me - I can't wait to be there lane:


----------



## j4hurghada (Jan 14, 2008)

jojo2005 said:


> lol - I had my flight booked before the protests started and am due to come out next week! Whats the weather like and any shortages in the shops? I have a flat there and plan to stay 3 or 4 weeks (still have to book the return) checked yesterday and was surprised the prices hadn't changed much. Shame is that a friend is joining me for a week and it will be her first visit to Egy - hope that it isn't spoilt for her!! Me - I can't wait to be there lane:


Plenty in shops Senzo fully stocked, only thing is a bit quiet on mamsha. Weather is nice and sunny and warm.

Enjoy your holiday


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

j4hurghada said:


> Plenty in shops Senzo fully stocked, only thing is a bit quiet on mamsha. Weather is nice and sunny and warm.
> 
> Enjoy your holiday




Please remove ALL your contact details of your posts... this is for your benefit as well as our own. 

Maiden


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please remove ALL your contact details of your posts... this is for your benefit as well as our own.
> 
> Maiden


Good call Maiden :clap2:


----------

